# Cavs vs Magic - April 5th 3PM EST



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

_vs_







​
*Cleveland Cavaliers* 
_vs_
*Orlando Magic*

*Quicken Loans Arena*
Cleveland, OH
Saturday, April 5th, 2008
3:00 pm EST


*Projected Starting 5*
*Cavaliers*:
*






PG - Delonte West







SG – Sasha Pavlovic







C – Zydrunas Ilgauskas







SF – Lebron James







PF – Ben Wallace​* 
*Magic*:*







PG – Jameer Nelson







SG – Keith Bogans







C – Dwight Howard







SF – Hedo Turkoglu







PF – Rashard Lewis​*



> The Orlando Magic and Cleveland Cavaliers both know they'll be in the Eastern Conference playoffs, seem secure with their current seed, and figure to have home-court advantage in the first round.
> 
> With the regular season winding down, they're starting to look like they don't have much left to play for.
> 
> ...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow Ben missed another dunk...


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Ben Wallace, WTF?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Decent start. The Magic are doing some stupid stuff like trying to post up Rashard Lewis on Lebron. That isn't gonna work


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I like the cutting edge to our play tonight. We always play with an extra bounce at home. I think things are starting to solidify. I really like our unselfish ball movement early. Guys are cutting and passing with no real ego. And Lebron swallowed up I think Rashard Lewis(I don't have sound and Lebron literally consumed whoever it was).


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron doesn't look quite right. He isn't moving as quickly as normal


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Some ugly TO's there


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Great pass by Lebron there


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Good drive by Lebron there, drew the foul on Howard


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Come on Devon stupid TO right when we have mo


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man the Magic chuck alot of 3's


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Come on Devon stupid TO right when we have mo


He always does that


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

****ing TO's


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

****ing ANdy with his passes in traffic. Damn thats annoying


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> He always does that


no doubt


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Typical. Stupid unforced TO's, not guarding the 3pt line. Giving up 50%+ shooting again


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It's funny because guarding the 3 pt line is a huge tenent to Mike Brown's defensive system.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Man the Magic chuck alot of 3's


Again, no doubt. :raised_ey


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

how the f*** is adonal foyle scoring on us


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Yes Boobie gets the roll..hopefully that gets him going


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

lebron sitting on his back...I wonder if it's hurting. If it is, it might be a real problem come playoff time


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Good game so far - I'm looking for 198 points, so LeBron better loosen up that back and get on the floor!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

hendrix2430 said:


> lebron sitting on his back...I wonder if it's hurting. If it is, it might be a real problem come playoff time


If his back is hurt he needs to be sitting out. Seriously we are ****ed if he is hurt in the playoffs


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> If his back is hurt he needs to be sitting out. Seriously we are ****ed if he is hurt in the playoffs


Would be a fitting end to our season though to be sure.
The upside is if it's at all serious then Lebron will have to take the summer off and not play for Team USA.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Last game, the magic won because they hit like 15 threes...we have to make sure they don't do that shyte again. argh


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

good hussle


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

hendrix2430 said:


> Last game, the magic won because they hit like 15 threes...we have to make sure they don't do that shyte again. argh


Well they are hitting them again. 

I'd rather our guys run them off the 3pt line and give up penetration. At least make them attempt to finish inside. 

We just let them spot shoot threes all game long


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

God do I dislike teams that chuck up 3s...because they usually play us well. :rofl2:...

I'd rather watch a game vs detroit for example...of course we might get blown out. :dead:


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

daniel forcing threes


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

lebron DEFINITELY doesn't look right...


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

How the **** is this not a charge??? ****!!!


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Lebron...jesus.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Good contest on that last 3pt shot by Ben Wallace

Need more of that


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice drive by West. He has played well lately


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

I'm really worried 'bout lebron.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

GOD stop letting them shoot threes!!

Run them off the 3pt line, Damn it


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I love Delonte West


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Lol at Bucher...by the way, I didn't realize but he seems tall! Like 6-5/6-6


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Typical. Stupid unforced TO's, not guarding the 3pt line. Giving up 50%+ shooting again


I hate Bucher doing these sideline interviews: he's the same shmuk who was calling out Lebron for sitting out with the finger earlier in the year


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

West and Wallace have played well out there. I also liked how they used Smith in the post earlier.

Wally needs to step it up: he's missing open looks and he's slow on the perimeter rotation on D


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> I love Delonte West


Amazing what happens when people cut when Lebron has the ball!!!!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron missing a lot of shots he usually makes


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

nice play by Ben

no offense for cleveland out of the half


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

bad 3rd quarter start as usual


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Typical 3rd qtr start


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

keep Lebron in the post


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> keep Lebron in the post


of course they don't


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

The team just has no intensity whatsoever in the 2nd half. Do they not realize we are almsot in playoff time??

Like seriously WTF is with the random lack of effort this team shows. You'd think with such a deep bench, people would be playing hard to fight for playing time


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

My name is Mike Brown and I like to iron shirts during halftime. Why bother making coaching when I got Lebron to protect my job


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Ok here's a "funny stat"

We're outrebounding them 35-16 (!!!!), are shooting roughly the same FG%, same number of assists, block/sls about equal...yet we are basically tied...crazy.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

It's really annoying how the Magic constantly run and chuck from the 3pt line


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

**** the 3 ball man...


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> It's really annoying how the Magic constantly run and chuck from the 3pt line


That's because it's the only way they can beat us.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

freakin a devin: another stupid to


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Devin Brown, come on! God...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

wtf: someone better smack Howard on the other end


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

nice D...lebron not in it at all.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron FT's are hurting him in terms of history: Jordan shot 85+ from the line


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

how do we leave the guy open at the FT line...that's just bad D


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron has no lift on his jumpshot


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

dude, are we in practice or what?


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Pioneer10 said:


> Lebron has no lift on his jumpshot


I'm very worried.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Well my over bet is quickly getting destroyed the way this game turned in the 2nd half...put the ball in the bucket!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

We should really be up like 15pts right now. We have completely outplayed the Magic.

It's not defense, we gotta start putting up pts when we get stops on defense. We can never blow anyone out because we can't score enough


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

One reassuring stat is that after the trade, we've been allowing 94.5 pts while scoring 96.7. Before the trade, it was in the negative. Yet we're 12-10 after the trade, and were 30-24 before.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Shocked LBJ got that jump ball. Nice.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice shot by Joe Smith. More Joe please


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Weak ****ing call on AV


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Crazy we only have a 3 pt lead.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Crazy we only have a 3 pt lead.


I know it feels like we've outplayed them pretty good. This is setting up just like the last Chicago game where we pretty much had control of the entire game till the 4th


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Pioneer10 said:


> I know it feels like we've outplayed them pretty good. This is setting up just like the last Chicago game where we pretty much had control of the entire game till the 4th


my thoughts exactly.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

of course Howard hits both...:whistling:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man teams run GIbson off the 3pt line quick. He needs to adjust his game and pump fake


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

That's a foul on Cleveland? come on that was good D by AV again


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

horrid game by lebron...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Boobie/Wally in terms of D is not going to work


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

I hate to say it, but it's looking worse and worse...we'll likely lose...AGAIN! :dead:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Boobie/Wally in terms of D is not going to work


Just don't understand Mike Brown sometimes: he goes all in in terms of defense (AV/Wallace) and now all in on offense (Booby/Wally). These lineups just won't work


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man neither Boobie or Wally seem able to convert wide open shots.

Why is that guys on our team can't hit these set shots??


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Come on Wally: wtf is this guy getting PT if he can't hit shots?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Pioneer10 said:


> Come on Wally: wtf is this guy getting PT if he can't hit shots?


Wally sucks...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Good move going with West/Boobie


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Good move by Mike B. bringing back Delonte


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Come On this is killing me: can't even hit ****ing FT's??


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

bull**** makeup call


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Boobie hasn't had his touch at all since coming back. He doesn't look as balanced when he shoots these days. He's favoring that ankle too much.

Might as well just shut the whole team down until the playoffs. We'll play the Pistons in the First round. Then we'd get the Magic in the second round.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Bah come on Delonte


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron is playing like crap


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

This is a loss. Lebron can't finish with his back problem and the rest of our guys are not closers.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

We might as well just rest Lebron and let him get his back back. We're not going to do anything in the playoffs if Lebron is playing like this, homecourt or not.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I actually like this lineup with Smith/Z/west/Boobie/Lebron. I want to chance to see what's possible with it


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

speechless over here. This season has been a HUGE disspointment so far. Let's hope the playoffs are new beginning.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

dagger?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

game over


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

It's pretty amazing how quickly things can turn bad for the Cavs. No mental toughness anymore with this squad. 

They just give up.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> We might as well just rest Lebron and let him get his back back. We're not going to do anything in the playoffs if Lebron is playing like this, homecourt or not.


I agree. Rest him the rest of the season. We're in the playoffs regardless


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

this team has no playmakers outside Lebron: since Lebron isn't 100%, the offense just collapses when the defenses start getting tighter


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

something needs to happen. I don't know what, but a fight would get things done maybe? :dead:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Embarassing. We just can't score. 

Entirely different rosters, same problem = coaching.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

What's wrong with 'Brons back??


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

this game is actually no different then games earlier in the year like Minnesota, Portland, Lakers, etc: Lebron though is off so he isn't going to explode for 10+ points in the 4th.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I mean we have been in complete control of this game and we're gonna end up getting blown out AT HOME??

Where is the competitive fire?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Power_Ballin said:


> What's wrong with 'Brons back??


Back spasms. He got it in Chicago, and he's played like **** ever since.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> I mean we have been in complete control of this game and we're gonna end up getting blown out AT HOME??
> 
> Where is the competitive fire?


What are they supposed to do? They can't score.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Playing Boobie/Wally screwed us up this game just like AV/Wallace screwed us over in Chicago: he doesn't know what to do with this lineup


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

I'm looking forward to the offseason. :dead:

They got 25 pts of our TOs...18-20 from the line, 10 3s...and we're at +20 rebounding. Man...


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

good game guys. i think ur main problem is coaching tho. no excuses for falling apart i the fourth like that twice in a row. with exception to another deep run in the playoffs, i think mike brown is as good as gone, or at least he should be.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Now why would you keep Lebron in the game in the final 2 minutes? Can someone pls explain that to me?


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Power_Ballin said:


> good game guys. i think ur main problem is coaching tho. no excuses for falling apart i the fourth like that twice in a row. with exception to another deep run in the playoffs, i think mike brown is as good as gone, or at least he should be.


Yeah, great game...:rofl2: j/k

I'd fire Mike Brown without a doubt. No questions asked.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Pioneer10 said:


> Now why would you keep Lebron in the game in the final 2 minutes? Can someone pls explain that to me?


Because Mike Brown is a clueless *****?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Now why would you keep Lebron in the game in the final 2 minutes? Can someone pls explain that to me?


Brown hoping for a miracle flurry from LBJ. 

He knows he's gone if he doesn't pick up some wins, why not ride your horse while you can? Years from now when the effect of all these minutes shows up, Mike B. will be out of coaching.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

What about Doug Collins as a coach here? Mike Fratello is out there still, right?

Or Don Nelson's son might be good.

George Karl might even be a good fit if he gets fired from the Nuggets.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> What about Doug Collins as a coach here? Mike Fratello is out there still, right?
> 
> Or Don Nelson's son might be good.
> 
> George Karl might even be a good fit if he gets fired from the Nuggets.


Mike Brown probably has the rest of this season and the playoffs to get things turned around. I wouldn't be surprised to see him gone if we go out in the 1st round. 

We have too much talent to suck so bad.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Not going after Adleman when the team had a chance is going to haunt this team. Still can't believe that Brown would throw Boobie who looks like he's got no quickness on D since he came back paired with Wally tonight in the backcourt. I mean come on it doesn't take a genius to know that players have strengths and weaknesses out there. Frankly why is Boobie playing at all? Jones at least was hitting his shots before he was benched: Boobie is still clearly not a 100%


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I don't know if there's been a more abused player than Damon Jones this year by Mike Brown. The guy plays hard on both ends when he's out there. Hits the open shots he gets. And yet is constantly getting DNP-CDs. I think Boobie IS better than him generally, but Boobie is injured still and needs a few more weeks to recuperate. Damon should get that time while he's out.

Also is Sasha Pavlovic done as a Cav? We shouldn't have wasted the money to re-sign him.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

I know you all are angry but really .. a healthy lebron does not shoot 6-22 vs the magic. In the playoffs if we face the magic which we wont, lebron would demolish there crappy defense. The only player that can even play a lick of d is dwight howard. If lebron goes 13-22 or 11-22 and is actually mobile and drives and dishes like hs usually does im sure we win this game. this time lives and dies with lebron.. remember that


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

SamTheMan67 said:


> I know you all are angry but really .. a healthy lebron does not shoot 6-22 vs the magic. In the playoffs if we face the magic which we wont, lebron would demolish there crappy defense. The only player that can even play a lick of d is dwight howard. If lebron goes 13-22 or 11-22 and is actually mobile and drives and dishes like hs usually does im sure we win this game. this time lives and dies with lebron.. remember that


That's part of the problem with the Brown/Ferry era, Lebron is a big eraser to a lot of fundamental problems that never seem to change


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

SamTheMan67 said:


> I know you all are angry but really .. a healthy lebron does not shoot 6-22 vs the magic. In the playoffs if we face the magic which we wont, lebron would demolish there crappy defense. The only player that can even play a lick of d is dwight howard. If lebron goes 13-22 or 11-22 and is actually mobile and drives and dishes like hs usually does im sure we win this game. this time lives and dies with lebron.. remember that


The Magic are actually an average defensive team judging by their team defensive stats.

Any way, good game.


----------

